
Show HN: Docsumo – Automate invoice data capture and validation - rushabhasheth
https://docsumo.com/
======
rahimnathwani
Your landing page looks really clean, and services like this can eliminate a
lot of tedious work.

I tried it with one easy invoice. It extracted the buyer name+city, invoice
amount, date, invoice number and amount. It didn't get the line items or the
invoice currency.

A couple of thoughts about onboarding/conversion:

\- Pricing should reflect your target market. If you're only targeting India,
then "The cost is usually a few Indian Rupees per document." is fine. But if
you are targeting the whole world, USD is probably better.

\- As you don't require a credit card to try for free, adding 'no credit card
needed' below the button should increase sign-ups

\- In the document list view, I expected that clicking on a row would do
something, but I had to choose a specific action (view, review, delete). Maybe
if I click a row you can assume I wanted to do whatever the primary action is
for that item.

~~~
rushabhasheth
Hi Rahim,

Thanks for liking the landing page and the excellent suggestions.

1\. Pricing - we will soon have a pricing page followed by a self-checkout
option 2\. "No Credit Card Needed" \- will be incorporated in the new design.
Thanks for pointing this out, had skipped my mind. 3\. Yes, we are planning to
make Review the default behaviour for the row.

Cheers, Rushabh

------
rushabhasheth
Hi HN,

Rushabh and Bikram here, co-founders of Docsumo
([https://docsumo.com/](https://docsumo.com/)). We are trying to help
companies automate document data capture and decision making.

Docsumo is a data entry & document workflow automation software. It captures
data from unstructured documents such as invoices & bank statements into
structured formats such as CSV, JSON, and Excel.

Key Features:

1\. Review Tool The product comes with an inbuilt edit and review tool which
makes data entry operations nearly 5 times faster and about 50% cheaper.

2\. No Templates Using AI, Docsumo eliminates the need for manual setup or
templates. It is as simple as uploading or emailing your documents to Docsumo
or pushing the document to our API to capture data.

3\. Easy Export of Data You can export the data as CSV, Excel or integrate
using our API.

4\. Data Review Service We also provide data extraction services along with
the product so that you get 100% accurate data.

The product is generalizable and can be trained to capture data from other
documents as well (W2, 1099, pay stubs etc)

Looking for your feedback on the product and to explore new use cases.

~~~
alexvu
Hi,

Like your clean design. When I click on "Try for free" \- the app layout shows
up for a second and then comes sign-up form.

Would be useful to get a feeling of the pricing level(s).

Cheers, Alex

~~~
rushabhasheth
Hi Alex,

Thanks for pointing out the bug. We will fix that soon.

Since most of our users need to capture different fields and have slightly
different requirements, we will be sending prices individually.

Thanks, Rushabh

------
mongodude
What is the accuracy level you are seeing for your AI? What is the Data Review
Service? Does it involve manual verification at your end?

~~~
rushabhasheth
Hi there,

Out of the box we are seeing accuracy between 60 and 80% but with training on
1000+ samples we can get in the 80 to 90% mark. With 5000 samples it can go
beyond 95%.

Yes, Data Review Service is manual verification of the extracted data so that
you get 100% accuracy and dont need to review yourself.

Cheers, Rushabh

